

Texas Rocks Job Creation (Maybe That's Why Californians Are Moving There) - Stronico
http://reason.com/blog/2014/03/07/texas-rocks-job-creation-maybe-thats-why

======
gamblor956
Texas also rocks unemployment, the % and absolute # of population in poverty
or illiterate, the number of people with untreated medical conditions,
property crime, violent crime, and racial crimes.

Let's not even get started on the corruption of its judicial system. _We know
without a doubt they executed an innocent man. They lead the nation in
executions, and its suspected that more than half of Texas ' death row inmates
are innocent of the underlying crimes._ They have more drug seizure corridors
than any other state in the nation. If you're not white, the police _will_
harass you.

Texas is great if you are white, wealthy, and in the oil business, or if you
live in Austin. And it's horrible otherwise.

~~~
csbrooks
>Texas is great if you are white, wealthy, and in the oil business...

WHAT!?

>or if you live in Austin

Oh, ok, carry on.

------
chrisbennet
Or does it?

[http://billmoyers.com/2014/03/04/a-deeper-look-at-the-
phony-...](http://billmoyers.com/2014/03/04/a-deeper-look-at-the-phony-texas-
miracle/)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/15/opinion/the-texas-
unmiracl...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/15/opinion/the-texas-
unmiracle.html?_r=0)

